# Kriterien für Kriterienkatalog über Evaluierung verschiedener Schnittstellen



## Ro4cHii (1. Oktober 2015)

*Kriterien für Kriterienkatalog über Evaluierung verschiedener Schnittstellen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei die Vorarbeit für meine Bachelorarbeit zu erledigen und muss jetzt Kriterien für einen Kriterienkatalog sammeln, tue mich damit aber leider etwas schwer.

Es geht um das Finden von geeigneten Kriterien zur Evaluierung verschiedener in Frage kommender Schnittstellen für ein Dokumenten-Management-System, das als Datenquelle an ein Such-Framework angebunden werden soll.
Die im DMS hinterlegten Dokumente sollen also an eine vorgegebene Schnittstelle des Such-Frameworks übergeben werden, sodass sie vom SF indexiert werden und über dieses gefunden werden können.
Mir ist bewusst, dass ich dann theoretisch zwei identische Indexe vorliegen habe - ist allerdings vom Auftraggeber auch explizit so gewollt.

Kriterien für eine vollständige Software aufzustellen wäre jetzt kein allzu großes Problem, nur sind Schnittstellen ja allerhöchstens als winziger Teil einer Software anzusehen, wo z. B. Sicherheitsaspekte oftmals wegfallen und Kriterien wie Benutzerfreundlichkeit/Bedienbarkeit/etc. nicht wirklich gewertet werden können.

Ein paar genauere Infos zum DMS und zum Vorhaben: 
Bei dem DMS handelt es sich um EMC Documentum. Die in Frage kommenden Schnittstellen stammen teils von EMC, teils von Drittanbietern.
Die Schnittstelle sollte in der Lage sein, auf alle für das Such-Framework relevanten Attribute der Objekte im DMS zuzugreifen sowie für eine Benutzer-ID zu prüfen, welchen Benutzergruppen der entsprechende Benutzer angehört.
Gewünscht ist dabei (wenn möglich) ein ereignisbasierter Ansatz, sprich:

ein Dokument im DMS wird erstmalig eingestellt, gelöscht oder upgedated
"Event-Eintrag" wird im System hinterlegt (in der "DMI Queue", s. u. für Relevanz)
Schnittstelle wird genutzt, um den DMI Queue-Eintrag (wenn möglich ereignisbasiert) abzugreifen (Eintrag lesen, verknüpftes Dokument an SF weiterleiten, Eintrag löschen)

Mehr braucht man dazu glaub ich erstmal nicht zu wissen - falls doch, gerne noch mal nachfragen 

Bisher habe ich folgende Kriterien gesammelt:

Funktionalität

Zugriff auf alle relevanten Dokument-Attribute (lesend)
Zugriff auf DMI Queue-Objekte (lesend)
Zugriff auf DMI Queue-Objekte (schreibend)
Möglichkeit, Gruppenzugehörigkeiten eines Benutzers zu verifizieren

Wartung

vorauss. Wartungsbedarf
erwartete Wartungsfreundlichkeit

Support/Dokumentation

Verfügbarkeit von Dokumentationen
Nutzen/Brauchbarkeit der Dokumentation/en
Support des Herstellers

Kosten

Anschaffung
Implementierung
Pflege und Wartung
Zukünftige Anpassungen

Performance

Reaktionszeiten/Leistung (!?)
Belastbarkeit
Skalierbarkeit
Ausfallsicherheit

Mein Hauptanliegen ist nun folgendes: mir fallen keine weiteren Kriterien ein. Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass es viel zu wenige für einen Kriterienkatalog sind. 
Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Ideen? Ich habe leider noch nie so einen Kriterienkatalog erstellt und Google hilft mir nur bei der Findung von Bewertungskriterien für ganze Software(systeme).

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall seeeehr dankbar, wenn ihr ein paar Tipps für mich habt! 

Gruß Ro4cHii


----------



## DarkMo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kriterien für Kriterienkatalog über Evaluierung verschiedener Schnittstellen*

Hmm, ist jetzt sicher nichts spezielles, aber ganz allgemein gehalten: Was kann denn bei den betrachteten Schnittstellen gut und was schlecht laufen? Worin kann sich da etwas unterscheiden? Jetzt mal einfach was zusammen gesponnen: Bei der und der Schnittstelle verlangsamt sich der speed irgendwie, oder die genauigkeit sinkt oder steigt. Dann würde ich genau den Speed oder die genauigkeit als Kriterium wählen. Bringt ja nix Kriterien zu suchen, die am Ende nix aussagen ^^


----------



## Ro4cHii (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kriterien für Kriterienkatalog über Evaluierung verschiedener Schnittstellen*

Speziell ist es sicherlich nicht, aber gewissermaßen hast du schon recht. Ich denke da werden sich vielleicht auch noch einige relevante Kriterien finden im Nachhinein finden, wenn es Richtung Implementierung geht.
Ich hatte gedacht, dass diesbezüglich vielleicht schon mal jemand Erfahrung gesammelt hat und somit was spezielles nennen kann. Danke sehr auf jeden Fall für deine Antwort!


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kriterien für Kriterienkatalog über Evaluierung verschiedener Schnittstellen*

Vielleicht wäre es erst einmal interessant, den Begriff Schnittstelle in diesem Kontext etwas genauer zu definieren. Bei solch einer Aufgabenstellung fange im speziellen ich damit an, Schnittstellen mit Protokollen und Datenstrukturen gleich zusetzen. Wenn 2 Anwendungen untereinander auf dem selben Server kommunizieren, dann geht es sicherlich performanter als z.B. eine Netzwerkschnittstelle (DBus um mal eine als Beispiel zu nennen). Wenn aber die Programme auf unterschiedlichen Systemen liegen bleibt ja nur Netzwerk. Dann stellt sich die Frage nach Protokollen und Strukturen. Also im Grunde steht die Frage im Raum, was als Schnittstelle genau gesucht wird.


----------



## nay (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kriterien für Kriterienkatalog über Evaluierung verschiedener Schnittstellen*

Die aufgelisteten Kriterien sind so allgemein, dass man sie für jedes Softwareprojekt verwenden könnte. Ich würde versuchen Kriterien zu finden, die spezifisch für das tatsächliche Projekt und die Firma sind.


----------

